# Question about den. spectabile



## AdamD (Nov 9, 2013)

I got one as a seedling about a year ago with seven small small growths. I grow it pretty warm and bright. It has put up 3 growths since I got it, and the newest one is about 8" (20cm) tall. Question is, it looks like it's in sheath. Has anyone bloomed one on such a small growth? Or is it just faking me out?  I guess time will tell, just wanted some input. It's in a 2" seedling pot, watered almost every day with drying out in between.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 9, 2013)

Where is the "sheath"? Spectabile sends spikes out the side of the canes, toward the top but under the leaves. I wouldn't call it a sheath.

I once saw a seedling of about a foot tall in flower, but the vendor said that was rare and wouldn't sell it to me. 8" seems pretty small, but if it flowers, you have a gem!


----------



## AdamD (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks Dot! Good to know. I guess it's just the first growth with more than two leaves as it's growing out of the crown. I know next to nothing about this species, besides hot and bright and dry, and weirdo flowers! I thought it still had a ways to go, that's why I asked. Oh well... Wishful thinking


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm not sure what you mean by "dry." I water mine 2x a week, but it is in PrimeAgra (not s/h) so lots of air to the roots and they don't stay wet. I decrease watering after it blooms, usually in January or February.


----------



## AdamD (Nov 10, 2013)

I water mine probably 5 days a week, but it's essentially a mass of roots, a piece or two of primeagra and a piece or two of large CHC fighting for space in a 2" pot. It dries out pretty quick. It seems happy, each growth bigger than the last.


----------



## Carkin (Nov 11, 2013)

I would love to see a pic of your plant. This is by far my favourite Dendrobium species!


----------



## limuhead (Nov 11, 2013)

Depending on the parentage spectaile can bloom really small. Not so sure if it will bloom in a 2" pot, although I have seen it happen(way overgrown 2" pot, would have been fine in a 5"). I know that H&R has a few clones, one called 'Shorty' and a few others that bloom really small, but eventually become monsters just like the rest. You can actually 'bonsai' your spectabile by keeping it in a smaller pot, giving less water, and brighter light, but even then it will eventually get big...


----------



## AdamD (Nov 11, 2013)

Sorry they're crappy iPhone photos. Did a little research, definitely a new leaf. Didn't know the blooming habits of this plant were out of the cane, thanks Dot. I thought everything bloomed out of the crown like a slipper?! 










Still a few growths from blooming


----------



## jtrmd (Nov 11, 2013)

I had the 'Dwarf' variety, or at least that was what the label said. The thing was 2 1/2 - 3 ft tall. It would bloom from the canes when the growth was finally matured. I tried to ''bonsai'' it from the beginning,but it still ended up tall in a small pot. I finally had to get rid of it for being a space hog.


----------



## Carkin (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank you for those pics, it looks great!!! Mine is about the same size. We can have a race to blooming!


----------



## AdamD (Nov 11, 2013)

Carkin said:


> Thank you for those pics, it looks great!!! Mine is about the same size. We can have a race to blooming!



Ooh you're on! I love a little friendly competition :viking:


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 11, 2013)

Carkin said:


> Thank you for those pics, it looks great!!! Mine is about the same size. We can have a race to blooming!





AdamD said:


> Ooh you're on! I love a little friendly competition :viking:



Let us know in about 5 years...


----------



## Carkin (Nov 11, 2013)

All right!!! The race is on...even though it sounds like is going to be more of a marathon! Hahaha. I will take a pic of mine when I get a chance.


----------



## Carkin (Nov 12, 2013)

Here is mine, with a can of coke for size reference.


----------



## AdamD (Nov 12, 2013)

Hmm I'd say it's neck and neck.


----------



## Carkin (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes, I was thinking the same thing. This is going to be fun!


----------



## Carkin (Nov 12, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Let us know in about 5 years...



Hahaha...don't discourage us! Plus we will post updates along the way!


----------



## AdamD (Nov 12, 2013)

Hell yes! New thread?


----------



## Carkin (Nov 12, 2013)

Whatever you'd like!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 12, 2013)

Carkin said:


> Hahaha...don't discourage us! Plus we will post updates along the way!


No intention to discourage. Just want you to be forewarned. :evil:


----------



## limuhead (Nov 13, 2013)

I just planted out a compot into 2 inch pots about a month ago. 'Shorty' x 'Hoosier' What does the winner get?oke:


----------



## AdamD (Nov 13, 2013)

Alright! Now we're talkin! Let's see... Besides mad respect, Winner keeps pollen, sends it to loser, loser has to get flasks made and send one to winner and runner up. Just a suggestion... Any other suggestions?


----------



## Trithor (Nov 13, 2013)

AdamD said:


> Alright! Now we're talkin! Let's see... Besides mad respect, Winner keeps pollen, sends it to loser, loser has to get flasks made and send one to winner and runner up. Just a suggestion... Any other suggestions?



Yes, take on all comers with the above deal, then surreptitiously buy a blooming size plant and post success pics a few months later?:evil:


----------



## Carkin (Nov 13, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> No intention to discourage. Just want you to be forewarned. :evil:



Thank you for being thoughtful! Warning duly noted. But as orchid growers, isn't time irrelevant?


----------



## Carkin (Nov 13, 2013)

Hahaha...bragging rights is good enough for me!!!


----------



## AdamD (Nov 13, 2013)

Agreed. Bragging rights it is. And, how did you figure out my plan? :evil: Just kidding. Alright, now get out the lawn chair, sit back, and watch it grow.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 13, 2013)

:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:
and when all is figured out just let me know what I'm doing wrong, I've killed 2 of them!


----------



## limuhead (Nov 14, 2013)

goldenrose said:


> :rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:
> and when all is figured out just let me know what I'm doing wrong, I've killed 2 of them!



Only TWO?:drool:


----------



## Carkin (Nov 14, 2013)

goldenrose said:


> :rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:
> and when all is figured out just let me know what I'm doing wrong, I've killed 2 of them!



I don't think your alone, I have heard of quite a few that have killed theirs. I have had mine for a couple of years but it was a SS and tiny when I got it, then I proceeded to fiddle with it too much and it really sulked for a long time. Hopefully we will be able to keep ours alive and have some advice to share at the end!
Sounds like it's a good time for you to try again, and join our race!


----------



## Carkin (Nov 14, 2013)

AdamD said:


> Agreed. Bragging rights it is. And, how did you figure out my plan? :evil: Just kidding. Alright, now get out the lawn chair, sit back, and watch it grow.



Watching....


----------



## Carkin (Nov 14, 2013)

limuhead said:


> I just planted out a compot into 2 inch pots about a month ago. 'Shorty' x 'Hoosier' What does the winner get?oke:



You live in Hawaii...yours will probably be blooming next year!!!


----------



## AdamD (Nov 14, 2013)

Carkin said:


> Watching....



Nice. I think you may have the advantage on this one. 



Carkin said:


> You live in Hawaii...yours will probably be blooming next year!!!



My thoughts exactly. You're only in the contest if you let one of us win.  Where's the pics?


----------



## Carkin (Nov 14, 2013)

AdamD said:


> Nice. I think you may have the advantage on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly. You're only in the contest if you let one of us win.  Where's the pics?



Hahaha...the plant only looks big because it is so close to the camera. I was just thinking that you probably have the advantage because you are getting a third leaf, I have still only had two per growth.

And yes! Where are the photos?!


----------



## Dido (Nov 17, 2013)

nice 2 beautys in one pic


----------



## Carkin (Nov 18, 2013)

Dido said:


> nice 2 beautys in one pic



Awwww...thank you!


----------

